# Thinking about a Kalpa Cycle



## Psych (May 21, 2012)

Hey guys, new to these forums.. I have been reading for the past couple hours trying to find who's got the best stuff and I see a lot of positive things about Kalpa so I think I am going to use them for my upcoming cycle.

Here are my stats:
6'1"
220lbs
19% bf

I have done 4 cycles in the past, last was a couple years ago though. Here is what I am thinking to cut down on some fat and put on some solid lean muscle.

Cutaxyl 150	 - 2x per week, Tren 300mg/week, Mast 300mg/week (any ideas for the optimal shooting of this?)
Sustaxyl 350 - 2x per week, Test 700mg/week
Dianoxyl 10 - 4-5x per day for 4 weeks, Dbol 40-50mg/day to jump start.

PTC:
Clomixyl
Aromaxyl

I'd love to hear some feedback on this, I was also considering going with Deca instead of the Tren/Mast combo but really can't make up my mind.


----------



## jitbjake88 (May 21, 2012)

you have way to many compounds in there bro. keep it simple. 
75mg tren ace ed
750mg test per week
and a solid cutting diet with some cardio.


----------



## Psych (May 22, 2012)

Tren and Mast have a synergistic effect, why not use them both?


----------



## Digitalash (May 22, 2012)

Your bodyfat is too high bro, you will get more sides especially from test than most people. Cut naturally to 15% or lower preferably then cycle.


----------



## Psych (May 22, 2012)

I've done a bulker before when I was near this bf, definitely more in shape then but I didn't see any bad sides. I've never heard of bf being an issue before, I am dieting and cutting right now either way but what kind of sides are you talking about?


----------



## Digitalash (May 22, 2012)

Fat tissue contains high levels of aromatase enzymes, so you will be much more prone to estrogen issues. Thats fairly common knowledge and usually advised to be at least 15% before starting to cycle, I think even lower personally but that would be the minimum IMO. Follow a clean diet and reduce your calories, add some cardio 3-4x a week and start cycle after you've shed some fat IMO


----------



## heckler7 (May 22, 2012)

fat = tatas


----------



## _LG_ (May 23, 2012)

You do know the cut mix has test in it right?


----------



## SFW (May 23, 2012)

Avoid the dbol @ your size. 

Kalpa cutaxyl, .5 ml ed while in a deficit. Slowly ramp it up as the weeks progress. Use some aromasin or arimidex ed.


As you progress into your cycle, slowly ramp the dosage. You could add some extra tren into the mix, which is what i intend to do personally. So my dosage will be 350/350/550 tren.

And Go with tbol for the tail end of the cycle. (last 4-5 wks) 

You wont need a kickstart on cutaxyl.

Your diet has to be on point though and training/cardio has to be intense. You will see results, guaranteed.


----------



## Psych (May 23, 2012)

@little guy: yeah, prop. My mistake on the post.

@SFW: Thanks for the advice man, exactly what I was looking for.

It will still be yet another 2 weeks or so before I get the cycle and I am currently at a 600-700 calorie deficit with cardio ed so my BF should be in a much better state by the time I start.


----------



## aminoman74 (May 23, 2012)

Kalpa pharma has some great gear.Im on there test deca and eq and there stuff is top notch.


----------

